
First US-wide Visa debit card you can load using Bitcoin - okket
https://blog.bitpay.com/introducing-the-bitpay-visa-card/
======
kwikiel
Buying bitcoins just to load them into card and spend in regular shop. Makes
no sense since you can cut out the middleman and spend them directly via
Credit/Debit Card.

Also xapo was offering this long time ago and there is nothing disruptive in
bitcoin loaded card (since visa is doing card balance accounting in USD and
paying merchants in USD)

